# blackwater 4th july gotta see



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Went to blackwater this morning fishing with my wife, things were pretty slow caught 10 small trout and a few small reds. My wife hung one good fish and it broke the line pretty quick, then i hooked up with a monster, the drag started singing and at first i couldnt even turn the fish around. My wife got the anchors up and i went chasing him down for about the next 25 minutes, i finally saw the fish and it was a big jack. I was not equipped to handle this fish, my small spinning rod and 30 lb braid was put to the test. I still cant believe this fish was hanging around I 10 bridge that far up river. He was almost 40 pounds , just . I usually dont eat them, but i couldnt revive him after the fight so i will give him a shot at the dinner table, enjoy the pics.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That is a hoss!!! Let us know how he turns out at the table.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Daggone Sam. Sure wouldn't mind an invite once in a while. I'll be out on Blackwater tomorrow morning with my wife's cousin. Prolly see you out there


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Tip on cooking that thing: Heat a cast-iron skillet on high for 10 minutes, add lots of butter. Drop the fish in the trash and eat the skillet.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Tip on cooking that thing: Heat a cast-iron skillet on high for 10 minutes, add lots of butter. Drop the fish in the trash and eat the skillet.


 +1 touche


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> Tip on cooking that thing: Heat a cast-iron skillet on high for 10 minutes, add lots of butter. Drop the fish in the trash and eat the skillet.


 They just need alot of prep work, you have to bleed them, then cut out the blood lines, and then soak them in milk overnight to draw all the blood out, then they aint bad to eat. Just too much work normally, but i try not to let any fish go to waste, and since this one expired from the fight i had to keep him.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

auguy7777 said:


> Daggone Sam. Sure wouldn't mind an invite once in a while. I'll be out on Blackwater tomorrow morning with my wife's cousin. Prolly see you out there


 Ill be out there in the morning in my buddies boat early , hit me up out there, he has the same boat as i do.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

thats freakin awesome man...live bait?


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I bet that was one heck of a fight. Nice fish


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey runner...that's a heck of a fish...amazing to see them this far N. in the river. did he hit a live bait?


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

I was out on Blackwater Bay yesterday with my bro - in - law. We were just south of the interstate 10 bridge fishing with live LY's, caught one jack and one 4' Bull shark. That was some fun on lite tackle.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I hung into a Jack Crevalle about a half mile north if the I-10 bridge back in Feb. It pulled me across the river three times. When I finally got it to the boat, it dove one final time and straightened two hooks on my top water (saltwater) bait and got away.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

*Good times*



roanokeriverrunner said:


> Ill be out there in the morning in my buddies boat early , hit me up out there, he has the same boat as i do.


Had a good time with ya, we ll have to do it again. Too bad that other one got away today...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Departing the ramp at 5:30 am tomorrow (Friday) and headed to a spot approx. 1-mile south of the I-10 bridge. Reports with photos (if I'm lucky enough to boat anything to brag about) will follow. Fishing mostly top water with large, 3-hook Pink Lightening from Academy, large silver/black Spook, and artificial shrimp under an H&H popping cork...


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> Departing the ramp at 5:30 am tomorrow (Friday) and headed to a spot approx. 1-mile south of the I-10 bridge. Reports with photos (if I'm lucky enough to boat anything to brag about) will follow. Fishing mostly top water with large, 3-hook Pink Lightening from Academy, large silver/black Spook, and artificial shrimp under an H&H popping cork...


I may be out there, same time too, you launching at the bagdad launch?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Carpenter's Park. From the mouth of Quinn Bayou it's an 11-minute run... I'll be at the slough directly south of the 3 sunken barges...


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

barefoot said:


> Hey runner...that's a heck of a fish...amazing to see them this far N. in the river. did he hit a live bait?


 He hit live menhaden looked like someone dropped a washing machine on it


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Well i have ate Jacks before and with the right prep it wasnt that bad, not my choice of fine dining, so i did what i could to prepare this one the best i could. I bled him for about 20 mins, then i cut out the blood lines, and soaked him in milk for 24 hours. Well needless to say it didnt help worth a damn, i tried frying it, grilling it, and baked some, Im a pretty good cook and there wasnt any helping this thing it tasted terrible. The fried fish tasted like fried cube steak, and the other like old yellowfin. I wouldnt even let my dog eat it thats how bad it was, well lesson learned. I dont remember them being that bad, maybe i was just drunk last time i ate one. Anyway last time i bring one of them to eat.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Absolutely too much lightening this morning. I don't mind fishing in the rain - but all yhat lightening was something else!!!


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

We saw a guys catch one that size several years ago right at the boat dock for the Whiting Field Navy Recreation Facility on Blackwater. Could not believe it then either.


----------

